# Following the steps of the leader...



## mukul (May 31, 2017)

Nikon announces

*Nikon 8-15mm F3.5-4.5E ED fisheye zoom*
https://www.dpreview.com/news/6789294946/full-frame-nikon-8-15mm-f3-5-4-5e-ed-fisheye-zoom-now-available

*AF-P 10-20mm F4.5-5.6G VR*
https://www.dpreview.com/news/6953738760/nikon-announces-budget-friendly-af-p-10-20mm-f4-5-5-6g-vr-lens-for-dx-bodies

[Hope this will bring down Canon EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM further to my reach  ]


----------



## mukul (May 31, 2017)

Nikon also announced *AF-S Nikkor 28mm F1.4E ED*
https://www.dpreview.com/news/7860163392/nikon-adds-to-fast-prime-series-with-af-s-nikkor-28mm-f1-4e-ed


----------

